# norton antivirus 2006 activation key needed!!



## dilla1988 (Aug 26, 2006)

hello e'one...i just bought n antiv 2006 and avtivation key didnt work. now i got 1 day left to activate it...so cud anyone pls send me a activation key for n antiv 2006.......thx thx thx


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

No one would be able to provide you with a valid key other than Norton/Symantec Corp. You will need to contact Norton in regard to that issue.


----------

